

Red Square Nebula - rndn
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Red_Square_Nebula&redirect=no

======
hawkice
Worth thinking about: This is precisely the type of thing that extremely
advanced civilizations may produce after some time. Far-flung radio
transmissions aren't the only waste byproduct we'd expect of those who build
big things.

~~~
quasar77
This is exactly what I was going to state. Not that they're not communicating,
it is us who are not paying attention.

